# Marijuana Genus - Species - Variety... Genetic Info known to date.



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

Not published*

Cannabis is the botanical name of a genus of annual flowering plants in the Cannabaceae family. There are over 150 species and 10 genera included in the family. Besides cannabis, the hop plant (often used in the production of beer) is also part of the Cannabaceae family.

When grown under proper conditions, some species of cannabis produce fairly large amounts of a chemical known as Tetrahydrocannabinol (a cannabinoid commonly called THC). Cannabis plants that are grown for their THC content are referred to as marijuana plants.

All of the plants in the cannabis genus are commonly referred to as hemp plants. However, the term hemp is more appropriately reserved to describe cannabis plants that are cultivated for commercial purposes (like clothing, fuel, etcetera) rather than THC content.

Hemp plants are intentionally bred and cultivated to have a THC content lower than 2% (a very low amount). In addition, hemp plants are harvested when it is not the optimal time for THC production.

After harvest the hemp plants are processed with no concern for preserving the little THC the hemp may contain. This further decreases potency. All in all, it is best for marijuana growers to stay away from hemp.

Even if you could harvest 1000 pounds of hemp (at a time when the THC content was at a maximum 2%) and were able to extract all the THC, it would only amount to 20 pounds. In a real world situation, the amount you would actually get would be under 20 pounds.

An average marijuana strain is capable of producing marijuana with an 8%-12% THC content. More potent strains can reach 20%, or a bit higher. Marijuana consumers and growers should stick with cannabis plants intended to be grown for the marijuana they produce, even if hemp is free. That is not to say that you shouldn't buy hemp products (just don't bother smoking them).

Scientific Classification Of Cannabis 
Kingdom: Plantae 
Division: Magnoliophyta 
Class: Magnoliopsida 
Order: Rosales 
Family: Cannabaceae 
Genus: Cannabis

The cannabis genus is made up of three species, they are Cannabis indica, Cannabis ruderalis, and Cannabis sativa. Cannabis indica and Cannabis sativa can both used to produce marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil.

Cannabis ruderalis is not used to produce marijuana, hashish, or hashish oil by itself. However, ruderalis plants are sometimes crossed with indica and sativa plants that are used to produce these substances.

Although Cannabis indica and Cannabis ruderalis are sometimes classified as subspecies of Cannabis sativa, there are some major differences in these plants that make them worthy of being classified as three totally separate species.


Cannabis indica

Cannabis indica probably originated in the areas around the Himalayas in Asia. It is now cultivated in most parts of the globe. When grown outdoors, an indica plant seldom exceeds 10 feet in height. However, indica is the most bushy of all species of cannabis.

The marijuana produced by indica plants is generally higher in CBD and lower in THC than sativa plants. This means marijuana from a pure Cannabis indica strain will produce a heavier, sleepy type of stone (when compared with marijuana from a Cannabis sativa plant).

The yield of Cannabis indica plants is usually higher than Cannabis sativa plants of a similar height. Cannabis indica plants take less time to mature than sativa plants.

Cannabis indica strains don't get as tall as Cannabis sativa strains but they are bushy and have to be grown further apart. A short Cannabis indica strain is ideal for growing in an area where height is a consideration (like when being grown indoors).


Cannabis sativa

Cannabis sativa probably originated in Asia or Europe. It is now cultivated in most parts of the globe. When grown outdoors, some sativa strains can grow to a height of 20-25 feet.

Because of the great height of sativa plants, they are most often used to produce hemp plants for the fiber content. A tall strain provides hemp farmers with longer strands of fiber (that are worth more money) than a short plant would.

The marijuana produced by sativa plants is generally higher in THC and lower in CBD than indica plants. This means marijuana from a pure Cannabis sativa strain will produce a more clear headed, energetic type of high (when compared with marijuana from a Cannabis indica plant).

The yield of Cannabis sativa plants is usually lower than Cannabis indica plants of a similar height. Cannabis sativa plants take more time to mature than indica plants, and are best suited to growing outdoors.

There are strains of Cannabis sativa developed for growing indoors. If you decide on growing a sativa plant indoors, look for an average or high yield indoor strain (if quantity is important).

Because Cannabis sativa plants are not as bushy as Cannabis indica plants, you can grow them closer together (allowing more plants to grow in a given area).

An indica/sativa mix will yield a larger crop that is not as tall as a pure sativa, but THC level will be lower and CBD levels will be higher. Cannabinoids play an important part in the way you feel after consuming cannabis, THC is the primary (but not solitary) active chemical.


Cannabis ruderalis

Cannabis ruderalis was first discovered in Eastern Europe. It can still be found growing wild in parts of Russia, Poland, Czech Republic, and other countries in the area. Often found in patches surrounding roadways where hemp was once cultivated, these wild plants are known as 'ditch weed'.

Cannabis ruderalis probably originated from stray Cannabis sativa seeds that were utilized in the production of hemp, and grew wild. Although the species produces low THC content marijuana that is useless to medical and recreational users, it has several qualities that some breeders like.

It doesn't grow tall (24 inches or less). It can grow in harsh climates that would stunt or kill indica and sativa plants. It will flower when the plant has grown five to seven sets of leaves regardless of photoperiod (the plants daily exposure to light).

That is, even if a Cannabis ruderalis plant were grown in an area with 18 hours of light a day, it would still flower when the plant had grown five to seven sets of leaves. Both Cannabis indica and sativa require a shorter day to trigger flowering.

Some breeders have crossed sativa and indica strains with ruderalis. The THC content of the resulting hybrid plants is slightly lower, but the plants mature quicker and don't grow as tall. These ruderalis hybrid strains will also grow in colder climates than indica and sativa.

Marijuana seed merchants might not state that a certain seed has any Cannabis ruderalis heritage (presumably because people associate ruderalis with low THC content). A short sativa strain that flowers quickly or a strain that can tolerate a harsh growing climate might indicate some ruderalis crossing.


Cannabis afghanica

A subspecies of Cannabis indica that originated in (or near) Afghanistan. Like indica (and unlike sativa), it is a short plant. Unlike indica that can grow to a maximum height of 8-10 feet outdoors, afghanica will only grow to a maximum height of 6 feet. Cannabis afghanica leaves look similar to indica plant leaves, but they are even wider.

The plants have a high cannabinoid content and in Afghanistan they are most often used to produce hashish (rather than marijuana). The hashish from Afghanistan has mainly been produced by hand rubbing (although sieving has a long history in the area).

This may account for the origin of the subspecies. Indica plants being selectively cultivated and mated to produce a subspecies of short plants with a fairly high THC content. Being geographically isolated (over a period of centuries), plants developed certain characteristics that now distinguish Cannabis afghanica from Cannabis indica.

A seed strain that comes from afghanica heritage will usually have afghan, afghani, or something along those lines in its name. For example, afgani haze is a strain that was developed by crossing Cannabis afghanica with haze plants.


Cannabis kafiristanica

A subspecies of Cannabis indica that originated around the Indian subcontinent. Cannabis kafiristanica probably originated from stray Cannabis indica seeds that were utilized for the production of hashish in India and surrounding areas, and grew wild.

Cannabis kafiristanica is not cultivated by marijuana growers. Individual plants may have low, similar, or high levels of THC relative to CBD. Plants with relatively high levels of THCV are also common in Cannabis kafiristanica plants.

Compared with wild Cannabis ruderalis, Cannabis kafiristanica are often taller and more branched. The fruits are usually very small. The flowers of female plants are often elongated, and the fruits drop off the plants as they mature. (from wikipedia)


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

As a general rule, first time indoor growers or those with limited experience (growing indoors either with hydroponics or soil) should choose a mainly indica seed strain that is easy to grow indoors.

As you gain experience, you could move up to an indica/sativa mix like white widow. When you get to be an advanced grower, you can experiment with growing a mainly sativa strain.

Outdoor growers in a cool climate should select a strain that matures quickly. After you raise a few crops and gain some experience, you may wish to try growing a mainly sativa outdoor strain.

Frost will wipe out your outdoor crop, be sure to get a strain that grows fast for your first few crops. If there is still time left in the grow season after you harvest, you can use a seed that takes longer to mature for future growing seasons.

Outdoor growers in a warm climate should select a strain that takes longer to mature because they will usually produce a larger quantity of marijuana. However a tall sativa strain can grow to a height of 20-25 feet, at that height, plants can draw attention to themselves. When security is a concern, choose an indoor/outdoor or outdoor strain that is shorter.

When growing marijuana plants for producing rubbed hashish, outdoor growers usually choose a short indica strain that was meant to be grown outdoors. This is because indica plants don't grow as tall as sativa plants.

Producing hashish by rubbing requires access to as many of the flowers as possible. Tall sativa plants are not user friendly for this purpose. A short strain like afghan (that can be grown indoors or outdoors) is a very good choice for producing rubbed or sieved hashish.

There has been some confusion all over about differences of indica and sativa plants. Here are a few rules of thumb: 
--- wide leaves and short bush = Cannabis indica 
--- thin leaves and tall bush = Cannabis sativa 
--- extra wide leaves and short bush = Cannabis afghanica

Cannabis Terminology

Cross - Plants of two distinct types that are mated to produce a new distinct type of plant. Crosses are attempted in order to isolate desired characteristics of the parent plants while eliminating or minimizing undesired characteristics. The product of crossing Thai and Skunk strains of marijuana would result in a new strain that would be written Thai x Skunk (Thai crossed with Skunk). Marijuana crosses are usually referred to as marijuana strains.

Cultivate - To encourage plant growth by providing enriched growing conditions.

Genus - In scientific terminology, genus (plural form genera) is a rank that families are divided into (based on similar characteristics). In the case of marijuana plants, cannabis is the genus. Species that make up the cannabis genus are Cannabis indica, Cannabis ruderalis, and Cannabis sativa.

Hemp Plants - Cannabis plants that are cultivated for commercial (non-drug) purposes.

Hybrid - A plant that has been produced with genetically determined traits. In other words, breeding a plant for specific traits that the person cultivating the plant wants. The parent plants of marijuana hybrids are all members of the cannabis genus. In the case of other forms of hybrids, the parent plants may come from two different plant varieties, subspecies, species, genera, or (in rare cases) families. Marijuana hybrids are usually referred to as marijuana strains.

Marijuana plants - Cannabis plants that are cultivated to produce marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil.

sp. and spp. - In scientific terminology, unknown or undisclosed species may be referred to using the abbreviation sp. (in the singular) or spp. (in the plural) in the place of the specific species name(s). The term Cannabis sp. would mean 1 unknown or undisclosed species from the Cannabis genus. The term Cannabis spp. could mean the entire Cannabis genus, or 2 or more unknown or undisclosed species from the Cannabis genus.

Species - In scientific terminology, species is a rank that genera are divided into (based on similar characteristics). A species is a group of living entities that are reproductively isolated, share a common gene pool, and a common niche. This niche defines a species reproductively, genetically, and ecologically. There are three species of cannabis: Cannabis indica, Cannabis ruderalis, and Cannabis sativa.

Strain - The term marijuana strain is used to indicate a group of marijuana plants that have developed characteristics that make them different, when compared to other marijuana strains. A strain is selected for a desirable attribute (or combination of attributes) that are clearly distinct, uniform, and stable. The term strain has no legal status among plant breeders but it is commonly used by marijuana growers to refer to a cross, hybrid, subspecies, or variety of cannabis that is grown for its THC content.

Subspecies - In scientific terminology, subspecies is a rank below that of species. A subspecies is a group of living entities that differ from other such subdivisions in that species. Marijuana subspecies are usually referred to as marijuana strains. For example, Cannabis afghanica is often sold as a pure indica strain called afghan.

Variety - In scientific terminology, a variety is a type of living entity that has developed an appearance distinct from the species it came from. Plant varieties often develop in nature as a result of being geographically separated (for a long period of time) from the species of plant they originated from. Varieties can also be mutant plants. Recommended abbreviation var. (as in Trichocereus bridgesii var. monstrose). To plant breeders, a plant variety is a legal term. Marijuana varieties are usually referred to as marijuana strains."


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2009)

Very interesting OG 

Thanks for posting it.

eace:


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2009)

> Not published*


...:confused2:
hXXp://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mjgrow9d.htm


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

This is a compilation of information for the drug related community. 

w w w.a1b2c3.com

These are not published studies accepted by any reputable organiziation. Just a neat list of facts. (see the wiki citations in there)


----------

